# sitting president



## betulina

Hola,

No em ve al cap quina construcció fem servir en català per expressar la idea de "sitting president". Es refereix al president que actualment ocupa el càrrec, no a qualsevol dels expresidents que hi pugui haver. Podria posar-hi simplement "president", però als expresidents també se'ls anomena "president", per això vull deixar clar que es refereix al "sitting president".

Només se m'acut "president en possessió del càrrec", però és una mica llarg i feixuc. 

Tot plegat és en un context en què un periodista diu que és la quarta vegada que un "sitting president" visita un país.

Gràcies per l'ajuda!


----------



## Mei

president "de servei"?  Potser "president en funcions"? 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Bon dia, Mei! 

M'ha passat pel cap "president en funcions", però després he pensat que ho fem servir quan actua com a president algú que no en té el càrrec electe, és a dir, el vicepresident quan el president és de viatge, per exemple. Oi?

Gràcies!!


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Bon dia, Mei!
> 
> M'ha passat pel cap "president en funcions", però després he pensat que ho fem servir quan actua com a president algú que no en té el càrrec electe, és a dir, el vicepresident quan el president és de viatge, per exemple. Oi?
> 
> Gràcies!!



Sí, és veritat. De fet, no pot ser que diguis directament "José Montilla. President de la Generalitat"? o que ens referim a ell directament com a "President de la Generalitat"? Tothom sap que ara és el Montilla. A veure si ens surt... 

Mei


----------



## Lohengrin

I senzillament "l'actual President"? 
Però en general estic d'acord amb Mei, el millor és afegir-hi el nom.


----------



## betulina

Sí, sí, el que passa és que en aquest context no ho puc posar. El periodista parla en general. Diu que és la quarta vegada en tota la història que un "sitting president" dels Estats Units visita tal país. Igualment suposo que dient només "president" ja s'entén que es refereix a un president en el càrrec i no a un ex... 

Gràcies, nois.


----------



## Lohengrin

President en actiu? 
_És la quarta vegada que un President en actiu dels Estats Units... _


----------



## Antpax

Hola Betu,

Una possible opció podria esser "en actiu"?, encara que jo també crec que amb "president" s´entendria, com haveu dit tú, Mei i lohengrin.

Salut.

Ant

Edit: Sembla que el nostre amic ha sigut més rapid, però clar el pot volar


----------



## Lohengrin

Antpax said:


> Edit: Sembla que el nostre amic ha sigut més rapid, però clar el pot volar


Prometo només lliscar suaument sobre les aigües... _Ma chi va piano va lontano_.


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Antpax i Lohengrin. Sí, "en actiu" m'hi podria anar bé.

Gràcies a tots, voladors o no!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Aa em feu dubtar, però sempre que es parla de'n Pujol o en Maragall se'ls anomenta expresidents, o parlant de'n Terradallas se l'anomena _qui va ser president... _Ho veieu així?


----------



## tamen

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aa em feu dubtar, però sempre que es parla de'n Pujol o en Maragall se'ls anomenta expresidents, o parlant de'n Terradallas se l'anomena _qui va ser president... _Ho veieu així?




Totalment d'acord, Riu. Però també està bé allò de "en actiu", com cre que serviria igualment "actual": "l'actual president..."


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola L.  El ''sitting president''  és el actual o corrent.  Altres sinònims són:

incumbent
current

Montilla és el ''sitting'' president de la Generalitat.


----------

